# Cách phân biệt nệm eveton thật và giả



## NguyenXuyen (24/5/19)

Với hơn 13 năm sản xuất và cung cấp chăn, ga, gối nệm, Everon được đánh giá cao về chất lượng sản phẩm, cùng nguồn nguyên liệu 100% ngoại nhập cao cấp, đảm bảo cho sự an toàn sức khỏe. Vì thế, trên thị trường đã xuất hiện nhiều nơi sản xuất hàng kém chất lượng và gắn mác thương hiệu Everon, lừa gạt khách hàng. Khi sử dụng những sản phẩm giả mạo này sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe vì chất lượng không được kiểm duyệt độ an toàn. Nhằm giúp khách hàng tìm được sản phẩm chính hãng, Thegioinem.com chia sẻ một số cách phân biệt nệm Everon thật và giả trong bài viết dưới đây.






Cách Phân Biệt Nệm Everon Thật Và Giả​
Nệm Everon thuộc Công ty Everpia Việt Nam, gồm có các sản phẩm nệm bông ép, nệm cao su và nệm lò xo.

*Kiểm tra mác treo, tem chống hàng giả trên nệm*
Nệm Everon sử dụng mác treo gắn vào mác lụa của trên nệm, mác có chứa tên công ty EVERPIA VIETNAM, logo, số điện thoại công ty và mã vạch của sản phẩm.

Mã vạch này gồm có 13 số, được in từ hệ thống phần mềm Barcode System do công ty nghiên cứu và phát triển nên những mã vạch này sẽ không thể làm giả. Các bạn có thể kiểm tra bằng công cụ kiểm tra hàng giả được tích hợp trên website của hãng Everon.

Trên tất cả các sản phẩm của Everon đều được dán tem chống hàng giả trên mác kích cỡ, loại tem này được nhập khẩu từ Hàn Quốc qua kiểm định chất lượng hàng đạt chuẩn, chính hãng, có in hình logo Everon và tên công ty Everpia. Tem sử dụng công nghệ Hologram tiên tiến có ánh kim và rất rõ nét. Mác kích cỡ nằm ở mặt trên tấm nệm.

Đặc biệt, trên nền vải của nệm còn được đóng dấu mộc đỏ của công ty và dập chìm logo Everon rất dễ phân biệt.

**Đối với hàng giả, trên nệm sẽ không có dấu mộc đỏ, không có mác treo và mã vạch, nếu có mã vạch thì khi kiểm tra qua công cụ sẽ bị lỗi.






Tem, mác kích cỡ, mác treo, dấu mộc của Everpia​
*Kiểm tra khóa kéo của vỏ bọc nệm*
Nệm sử dụng khóa kéo bằng inox cao cấp, không gỉ sét, sáng bóng dài lâu khi sử dụng, móc khóa có in chữ EVERON sắc nét.






Khóa kéo của các tấm nệm Everon​
*Kiểm tra chất lượng của nệm*
Nệm Bông Ép Everon được sản xuất từ những tấm bông ép chặt tạo nên độ phẳng cho bề mặt nệm, qua quy trình xử lý nghiêm ngặt trên nền tảng công nghệ Hàn Quốc, nệm hoàn toàn vô trùng, có tính kháng khuẩn cao, đặc biệt nệm thoát khí và thoát ẩm nhanh. Lớp sợi ceramic vô cùng bền chặt, là một trong những nguyên liệu cao cấp dùng cho nệm, đưa bạn vào những giấc ngủ say nồng và thư giãn. Đối với sợi bông ép Polyester có độ đàn hồi, độ phẳng không bị biến dạng, xẹp lún, các đặc tính vượt trội trên giúp cho người dùng không bị đau lưng, cong võng cột sống, lưu thông máu cũng tốt hơn các loại nệm khác.

Tất cả các ưu điểm trên đều được kiểm duyệt chất lượng, các sản phẩm nhái sẽ không thể bắt chước được. Khi ấn vào nệm giả sẽ tạo thành những vết lõm, đợi một chút thì mới đàn hồi lại như cũ, bởi vì các loại nệm này được sản xuất từ những sợi bông kém chất lượng, có hại có sức khỏe người dùng.

*Vải bọc nệm Everon*
Trên nền vải gấm Jacqua cao cấp, nệm được bao bọc tránh khỏi bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn và mang lại cảm giác mềm mại, thoáng mát.






Nệm Everon Ceramic độ phẳng cao, êm ái tốt cho xương sống​*** Cách kiểm tra tem chống hàng giả mới của Everon*






Cách kiểm tra tem chống hàng giả mới của Everon​


----------

